# IM OVERWHELMED



## meandmybuns (Jul 25, 2018)

I share a room with 2 rabbits. I love them soo much! But i am very overwhelmed. i cant seem to bunny-proof enough to keep them from destroying my stuff!! they're always chewing my furniture, or on top of my furniture eating stuff. They've broken/damaged so many things... i live with my parents so its not like they can have their own room. i don't want to put them outside because i live in the country, and there are predators.
Right now i have converted my closet into their room. its not big, but its big enough for them to stretch out completely and run around a little. My problem is that i cant seem to let them out of my closet without them being incredibly destructive. I am heart broken thinking im either going to have to keep them in the closet all the time, or im going to have to get rid of them. Please, if you have any advice i need it.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 25, 2018)

Have you considered using an x-pen (or even 2) to block off a safe area for them to roam?
Here is an example of maximizing the space from a single x-pen by making use of an existing wall.


----------



## Amber (Jul 25, 2018)

They look like cute buns. Rabbits do love to chew and are kind of like puppies - if you don’t have lots of time to spend training and supervising you are likely going to have destructive buns . But maybe they can come out of the closet and interact more! My bun usually lives in his “house,” a pen in my room, when I’m not around, and whenever I can I open it up and he comes out and runs around. Usually he can get some running time in the morning and evening when I’m getting dressed, etc. Also I hang out on the floor when I read or journal or surf the internet so we can “play.” Maybe the pen can work out better for you! There is a little rug beneath it easy to vaccuum with a hand-vac too . 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D5P846Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 25, 2018)

I agree with both Amber and blue eyes posts. I also wanted to ask how old are your buns? I know that Poppy was a really naughty bunny when she was younger, she destroyed our living room! But she has really grown out of that now, so you might find it is because they are being rebellious teenagers?!


----------



## meandmybuns (Jul 26, 2018)

They turned a year old in January.. im not sure how long the teen phase lasts. I do have an ex-pen as well, its huge and 4 feet tall, but they can jump right over it.


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 26, 2018)

You could try putting a sheet over the top of the x-pen to put them off jumping over? 
And my bun stopped destruction when she was maybe 2-2.5, she now has the odd naughty moment but nothing like she used to be. Hopefully they will still grow out of it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

I wonder if they are climbing it (heard it done on rare occasion) or jumping over from a box placed too close to the edge? The world record for rabbit jumping is 39." I've heard some rabbits that go under an x-pen but that's doubtful with a 4' pen since they tend to be quite heavy. A 4' pen should be able to hold any rabbit unless something is placed near the side that allows a short hop over (or if they have learned how to climb).

As for hormones, if they haven't been fixed, they can continue displaying hormonal behavior. (Rabbits are considered adult after 6 months of age --except for the giant breeds.)


----------



## Amber (Jul 26, 2018)

Mu bun started acting more grown up about 2 years old also. And I did cover his pen with a couple layers of tulle to keep him from hopping out until around then.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 26, 2018)

I've never had one jump anything that high, but I have had 3 climbers that almost ran up and over--had to put a top on to contain them.


----------



## meandmybuns (Jul 27, 2018)

Maybe i'm wrong and its not quite that tall, but they aren't climbing.. its a run and jump lol. They are half Flemish Giant and since Momo's ears are flopped i'm assuming mixed with a lop (they're brothers from the same litter). I got them fixed around 9 or 10 months. i would have done it a little sooner, but i didn't get them until they were 8 months. But i don't imagine its because i got them fixed too late, because its really only Melvin who's acting out. Momo is super mellow. he pees outside the litter box sometimes, but i can handle that. I will definitely try to put a sheet over the pen. Do you think they're bored of my room?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 27, 2018)

Some rabbits are just more destructive with their chewing than others. If you could get the pen to work, that is the easiest way to keep them from destroying stuff. The sheet over top is a great temporary fix, but it can be a hassle to deal with and takes a bit away from the ease of having an x-pen (easy access to bunny and to dishes, toys, etc). It isn't as visually appealing either. 

I would measure the height of your current x-pen for starters to see just what that height is that they are jumping. Typically the larger rabbits cannot jump as high as small rabbits (too much bulk). The rabbit in my photo (above) of the x-pen against the wall is a 9+lb French lop. The pen is 30" in height. 

A rabbit can become bored in any room or in any x-pen too. That is just a matter of changing around the things they have to explore. New cardboard boxes with holes cut out for doorways, cardboard tunnels, mats, TP tubes... these can be rotated in and out of the play area to keep them interested.


----------



## allisur (Aug 7, 2018)

Try ordering from The Happy Bunny Club- it is kind of like Bark Box but for bunnies. they will send you a monthly package (you can just get one month if that's all you want- you don't have to renew subscription). It is about $30- comes from the UK so it does take about 2 weeks but they send a lot of amazing bunny toys and treats that I can't find in stores. Also, with my bun, she LOVES hiding under something. She does have her own room but in one corner we have about 4-5 boxes set up with a couch cover sheet over them all, the boxes are all different sizes and we will cut random holes in it so she can run through them. If I notice her being more destructive than usual then I will go in there and rearrange her boxes (we call it her fort) and she will spend HOURS rearranging it back to her way. Or we will switch out boxes.


----------

